# Leptomantella lactea



## leviatan (Aug 26, 2013)

Leptomantella lactea, Saussure, 1870
female



DSCF0227 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr
male



DSCF0208 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr


----------



## OctoberRainne (Aug 26, 2013)

Man that color is fantastic  Thanxx for sharing


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow! Really like those!


----------



## leviatan (Aug 26, 2013)

She already ate that male!  ((


----------



## gripen (Aug 26, 2013)

Very pretty mantis. Are these the same ones Yen was offering last year?


----------



## leviatan (Aug 26, 2013)

gripen said:


> Very pretty mantis. Are these the same ones Yen was offering last year?


Nope, got mine from China


----------



## leviatan (Sep 4, 2013)

Leptomantella lactea by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr




Leptomantella lactea by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr


----------



## wuwu (Sep 4, 2013)

very cool. i like their poses.


----------



## melano (Sep 4, 2013)

Great !!!


----------



## leviatan (Sep 4, 2013)

melano said:


> Great !!!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 5, 2013)

Way cool, how big are they?


----------



## leviatan (Sep 6, 2013)

4 cm with straight fore arms


----------



## bobericc (Sep 6, 2013)

Very cool little grass mantis

Hope she lays many fertile ooths


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2013)

Just lovely, pics make them look like they are 5 inches long!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 6, 2013)

Did you send me an ooth? I have a small mantis I can't id!!!


----------



## leviatan (Sep 7, 2013)

hibiscusmile said:


> Did you send me an ooth? I have a small mantis I can't id!!!


Hmm I think I do not send you this species, I had only 3 ooths for myself. Last time I sent you S. pretiosa (cryptic) and Psedempusa (peacock)


----------



## leviatan (Sep 7, 2013)

Laying ooth




Letomantella lactea laying ooth by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr

covering ooth with wings




Letomantella lactea ooth by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr


----------



## melano (Sep 7, 2013)

good girl :clover:


----------



## Sticky (Sep 7, 2013)

She's sweet.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dibs on the ooth!!!

But no seriously. grats on the ooth man. Is this your first generation or second? Hope it hatches lots of babies for you!


----------



## leviatan (Sep 8, 2013)

This is my 1st gen. I found male dead today. Hope he made his job properly!


----------



## agent A (Sep 8, 2013)

thats a tiny ooth


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 8, 2013)

I will take pic of my pair, maybe someone knows what they are... thanks levi!


----------



## Precarious (Sep 9, 2013)

Very cool! I have some ooths on the way. Fingers crossed...


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 10, 2013)

Precarious said:


> Very cool! I have some ooths on the way. Fingers crossed...


good luck!

Can't wait to hear about the ooth levi!


----------



## leviatan (Oct 10, 2013)

hatching




Leptomantella lactea by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr

L1




Letomantella lactea L1 by leviatan.mantis, on Flickr


----------



## agent A (Oct 10, 2013)

woot woot :clap:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 10, 2013)

Awesome! How many nymphs did you get!?


----------



## leviatan (Oct 10, 2013)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Awesome! How many nymphs did you get!?


6-12 nymphs per ooth


----------

